# West Branch OGF/CAG May Outing



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

OGF Spring Outing West Branch

OK i know it is only march 4th but i cant wait anymore. This is the same outing that we had last year with CAG. The date changed but everything else is the same.

DATE.....SAT. MAY 7
TIME.....7:00AM
LOCATION.....WEST BRANCH
RAMP LOCATION......EAST RAMP
EATING LOCATION....EAST RAMP
EATING TIME.....3:00PM
COOK OUT!!! I WANT TO MAKE THIS AS EZ AS 
IT CAN BE!!! SO BRING YOUR BEST DISH. I WILL BE FRYING FISH LIKE LAST YEAR. 

Here is a map of the lake sorry it is the only one i could find.
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/parks/pa.../westbranch.gif

I hope it don't rain like last year. But the crappie were biting a few walleye were caught and the carp guys pounded them. Their was even an English guy that took a bath in the lake . Great food and some lures given away. (HOPE I GET TO TRY THE BAKED BEANS THIS YEAR!!! )

LETS GET ROLLING ON THE HEAD COUNT, AND WHAT YOU WANT TO BRING TO EAT. 
THIS IS GOING TO BE A FUN DAY. LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING YOU ALL AGAIN AND 
MEETING MORE OF THE CAG MEMBERS. THOSE WHO NEED SEATS, OR HAVE SEATS OPEN PLEASE NOTIFY ME, OR IF 
YOU NEEDED A SEAT AND NOW HAVE ONE, PLEASE NOTIFY ME SO I CAN UPDATE 
THE LIST. LETS GET THIS SPRING GOING WITH A BANG!!!!!!!!!


MARK THAT DATE DOWN


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Who Is Coming........
Fishing Ful-fish/fryer
Greg3891-
crappielooker-
Parrot Head Jim-burgers
Jig-
TimJC-
Ruminator- baked beans
TIGHTLINER-
RiverRat+2-
Pete Moss-open seat
Ncraft150-330-400pm
steelhead1
Liquidtension
ReelLady/Man
PartTimeBasser-jambalya or greens
tpet96-macaroni salad chips/dip


----------



## greg3891 (Apr 19, 2004)

You can count me in, I had a great time last year even with the rain, but lets leave that out this year. Not sure on the seat situation, but may have one open, will know a little closer to the outing. Thanks again Greg


----------



## Mr.Bass. (Feb 27, 2005)

If I dont have any tournaments or anything I will be there.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

you know me.. i'll be campin out there..


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

45 min away but also smack dab in the middle of turkey season...  
I won't be there


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

1day outta the whole gobble season won't hurt.. geeeze.. come on out..


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Dude...








I'll be in southern Ohio and yes








one day during gobbler season would kill me








Its what I live all year for...


----------



## Parrothead Jim (Apr 7, 2004)

Jim, you can count me in. I'll most likely cook off some burgers again. I can taste those smelt now, yum yum   ...JIM


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

IF YOUR COOKIN JIM ILL BE THERE!   I DONT KNOW ABOUT SMELT  BUT SOME FRESH FISH SOUNDS GOOD! LIKE TO MEET SOME NEW FACES TOO


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

this is really sad, i have a tournament that day, this is the first one I'll miss, sorry guys, maybe i'll stop for a while on my way home.....


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

I hope to be there. After hearing how well the carpers did last year I don't want to miss it.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Tim, 

The fishing is good that time of year. I likely won't be there that weekend. Dick L and Richie E are putting on the show this year up there. Should be right before the spawn. The fish will be bloated with eggs, and feeding like mad.


----------



## Mr.Bass. (Feb 27, 2005)

Ohh man...... I just checked my schedule and I have a tournament that day. I wish I could make it but I cant miss this tournament.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

JIG................unless some one can bring some smelt there wont be any i did not make it up to get any this year  just perch and crappies mabey some gills.................jim


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

It Would Be Nice Then If I Can Get Some Fresh Eyes For Dinner! Ill Probably Be Out There Early Again. Thanks!


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

I'll be there....hopefully I'll meet up with 'crappielooker' and he'll teach me to how to catch a carp......TightLines!


----------



## Pete Moss (Apr 10, 2004)

I guess I'll have to take Johnboys' place. I talked to him yesterday and he said he really had a good time last year. I will have an open seat if anybody is iterested let me know.
Also let me know what to bring. I can bring anything that is needed.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll be there around 3:30 or 4 if anyone is still around. I have a tourny on Mosquito that day. I swing by on my way home. I may even put the boat back in the water if anyone wants to do some afternoon fishing.


----------



## Mr.Bass. (Feb 27, 2005)

Hey ncraft do we have a club tourney or something that day?


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll be there for sure for the weekend, along with 2 of my carpin buddys..going to be fun.


Scott


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep, it is a club tourny.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

gezzzzzzz middle of gobbler season KILLNMEMAN


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Get your priorities straight man!!! These W.Branch Outings are a lot of fun. Rain or not. I've got a pic of Froggy smokin salmon for us last year was it? 

I'll be there and bring my baked beans.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

rumi.........
make sure the bake beans come in a steel pot this time


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Unless I tag everyone out I am calling for I doubt I could make it...
Should be a standing OGF rule NO OUTTINGS during GOBBLER SEASON


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Live and learn Jim. Whats crazy is that I always use a throw-away aluminum pan. The ones I had were too big that time.
Hey, in case you didn't know though, Miso bought us a brand new stoneware dish exactly like the one I brought. 

A true man of integrity.   The world needs more men like him.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

i never thought that it would explode like that  i learned something that day too they were still good


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

Ruminator's baked beans are the best!


----------



## ShoreBoundOne (Apr 6, 2004)

I am gonna do my best to be there again this year....gonna try to bring the misses this time. Was really looking forward to the E harbor outting but my wife is haveing her gall bladder out next thursday so i wont be able to make it....

west branch was a blast last year.

Mitch


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

TIGHTLINER said:


> I'll be there....hopefully I'll meet up with 'crappielooker' and he'll teach me to how to catch a carp......TightLines!


  Looks like we may be fighting over him! lol Didn't know you were so popular A.K.


----------



## LiquidTension (Apr 10, 2004)

i am hoping to be there this year...i was at 2003's and hadda great time
prolly drag member discgolfer with me


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

No way I am missing this one.....Best Carp outing for me last year (well the only one I made).

I will be frying fish with fishinful like last year...Which he seemed to have forgot


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

guys, don't fight over ak too much, there really isn't that much of him to go around!


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Had a blast last year with some of the best carp catching I've ever had for a single day...but it doesn't look like I'll be making it this year. Too much going on in May and that's a bit too much of a drive just to stop by for a few hours. We'll see though...never know what'll happen between now and then.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a ton of stuff coming up in May, but I'm not counting myself out yet. Maybe I'll pick up cwcarper on the way.........never know.........I had a great time last year...Great members of this site live up in that area....... DA KING !!!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm gonna try to make it, but it's not looking good. If you're in the area, you will kick yourself for missing this. Outstanding spring lake, and good people.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i missed alot of food last year.. not this year, i'm heading straight to the fryer first..


----------



## blance (Apr 5, 2004)

Well I had hoped I was going to be able to make this one, but this is the weekend I'm going to be at Chautauqua. Hope everyone has fun and catches lots of fish.

Barry


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

We'll miss you Barry. Have a good time at Chautauqua. :B


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Great members of this site live up in that area....... DA KING !!!


 Thanks Catking! Didn't know you cared. 

Don't think I can make it. May 8th -13th is our annual Mosquito camping/walleye week. May 15th-25th will be gone south for work. The Boss wouldn't be too happy. And we all know an unhappy Boss makes an unhappy Lewzer!


----------



## PartTimeBasser (Apr 29, 2004)

Had a great time at last year's outing, and will be there barring any _major_ unforeseen circumstance! My usual partner has to check his schedule, so I don't know for sure if I will have an open seat or not. 
Will probably make up a batch of jambalya or greens for the picnic.

Come on, WB Crappies!

Tim


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Count me in man. I'll have Macaroni Salad, and chips/dip.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Forgot you lived up that a ways. DA KING !!! wouldn't have been so fast to hand out words of kindness.........  .........I'm still hoping to make this event.............. THE CATKING !!!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Mark's Live Bait Sale For OGF Members May 7th West Branch Outing 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

OGF Members, I will supply live bait for those who wish to stop by on the way to the May 7th West Branch outing.I'm only 7 miles from the lake and can give directions or you can go to mapquest for the easiest route.My address is 2209 Lake Rockwell Rd. Ravenna,Ohio 44266 330-221-5213....THIS IS FOR OGF MEMBERS ONLY-Minnows will be $1.00 doz, maggots .75 cup, waxworms $1.00 cup, crawlers $1.00 doz, red worms $1.00 per 2 doz.If there is any other bait you want, just let me know a week ahead of time and I'll pick it up for you.I open at 5:00 am which will give you more than enough time to meet up with the others at the boat ramp........Mark


mark can you post some directions?.............make sure to stop by...jim

check out the post......http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?p=125941#post125941


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Directions For Mark's Live Bait 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If you're coming from the north(Cleveland,Twinsburg) you will be traveling south on Rt 14.You will go through Streetsboro(RT43) then pass Diagonal Rd(Sahbra Horse Farms).You will them pass Lake Rockwell on both sides of the road and Lake Rockwell Rd will be on top of the hill( Do not take the right on Lake Rockwell Rd).Go to the next rd (DAWLEY) approx. 1 mile down and go right.Dawley dead ends into Lake Rockwell Rd.Go Left and I'll be 1/2 mile down on the right.The reason I did not want you to take Lake Rockwell Rd at the top of the hill is due to the terrible conditions of the road.Dawley is much smoother.

If your coming South on Rt 43, after you pass through Twin Lakes, Ravenna Road will be on your left hand side(Scott Molders is on this corner) Go left and you will pass through Diagonal.Go the length of the lake and there will be a Y in the road.You will need to go left at the Y (Lake Rockwell Rd.).If you miss the Y, you will seeTowners Woods Park.You will need to turn around.From the Y I'm 1 mile on the left.

If you're coming from the Auburn area you will be traveling West on Rt 44.Take Rt 44 (Pass Lake Rockwell Rd)to Dawley(There is a big dairy farm on the left hand side).Go right on Dawley(2 miles) till you pass Rt 14. and dead end into Lake Rockwell Rd.Then go left and I'll be 1/2 mile down on the right.

If you're coming from the west (Hudson area)Take RT 303 east to Rt 14 and follow the directions on top of the page as if you were coming from the north.
If you coming from any other direction go to mapquest on the internet and put in my address: 2209 Lake Rockwell Road Ravenna,Ohio 44266 and you will find the easiest route.

Hope this helps.I'd really like to put some faces to the names on the OGF site.......Mark


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Big Daddy just reminded me I am already committed to the SSA Trout Derby so I am going to have to bow out. I may be able to swing out after the derby, but I wont be there in the morning.

flash----------------------------------out


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Getting closer guys & gals..........  ............THE CATKING !!!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

it looks like i won't be able to make this event folks.. unless i hear good news this coming week.. 
if i can't make it up there, have fun and catch a bunch for me..


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

TURKEY SEASON arghhh...


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

atrkyhntr, I'm getting the distinct impression that you would like to join us!  It may be year until the next one... ...unless you can organize one sooner.  
That could happen.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Im not sure how is crazzier! Him for chasing turkeys or me for chasing fish!   
Hope too see ya out there!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I may just do that Rumi...
Turkey comes 1st for me.... I could NOT believe that it was being held during turkey season again this year aagghhhhh


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Doesn't look like I'll be able to make this event yet again. Have fun guys and catch some big carp.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Forecast Conditions High/Low °F Precip.
Chance High TemperaturesLow TemperaturesPrecipitation 
Today
May 2 PM Showers 
47°/36° 50% 
47 °F

Tue
May 3 Mostly Cloudy 
49°/37° 10% 
49 °F

Wed
May 4 Partly Cloudy 
56°/41° 20% 
56 °F

Protect Your Plants From the Heat 
Thu
May 5 Partly Cloudy 
63°/46° 20% 
63 °F

Fri
May 6 Partly Cloudy 
67°/48° 20% 
67 °F

Sat
May 7 Partly Cloudy 
70°/50° 20% 


looks like a good weather week to fire up the bite :B


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

The List 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Who Is Coming........
Fishing Ful-fish/fryer
Greg3891-
crappielooker-
Parrot Head Jim-burgers
Jig-
TimJC-
Ruminator/Mrs. Ruminator- baked beans
TIGHTLINER-
RiverRat+2-
Pete Moss-open seat
Ncraft150-330-400pm
steelhead1
Liquidtension
ReelLady/Man
PartTimeBasser-jambalya or greens
tpet96-macaroni salad chips/dip
__________________
did i miss any one????


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

atrkyhntr you coming


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Its a close call... I prob will stop by after hunting...


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I was hoping to catch up with you! Hope to see ya out there but if not good luck huntin! Ill be out there friday night till noon sat.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I can't get there any earlier I think... we'll see


----------



## LiquidTension (Apr 10, 2004)

i think discgolfer is comin with me
i'll bring some kinda hotdog/smokie dogs and buns
doesnt look like a big turnout.... too bad


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

How many are coming and what days will this be going the whole weekend or just Sat or ???
I can't come friday night and may fish another area sat but Sunday is open pretty much...


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

DATE.....SAT. MAY 7
TIME.....7:00AM
LOCATION.....WEST BRANCH
RAMP LOCATION......EAST RAMP
EATING LOCATION....EAST RAMP
EATING TIME.....3:00PM


the carp outing is fri afternoon till sun afternoon this is just sat the carp guys have a cook out sat during their outings so we just combined the 2 outings................parrothead jim is bringing 2 gas grills for burgers................i got the fish fryer
.....fish .....oil......batter.........i got plates forks and such leftover from last year and i will bring some katchup and mustard some franks red hot should be a nice day hope the fish are on 


bring your own drinks (this is a state park no beer  )


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Fish...

The CAG events are only until 7:00PM this year on Saturday. Some will linger into SUnday....but by request, most anglers wanted the events to end Saturday evening......so we are trying it this year.


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

Well it is appearing that I will now be able to make this event, not 100% but it is starting to look that way. Looking down the list of food it appears the main courses are already accounted for so I will probably make some Ruby Slaw for this event if that is al right with everybody else.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Great Sean...Looking forward to fishing with you again!


----------



## LiquidTension (Apr 10, 2004)

i just got this email : paste :

Saturday is going to be a bad day for you to be on
West Branch. I have a tournament there Saturday and it
will be about 95-100 boats. 

  
lets hope they use the other ramp


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

It's alright. Guess they will have to work around the OGF boats then, eh?  Muskies Inc. had a shindig there last year when we was there. They were cursing the carpers on the radios all day cause we were fishing the "beach" by the east ramp. LOL. Supposedly they like to troll up on that sandbar....but couldn't because of all the bank guys.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

its a big lake sounds like some one wants to try to cut down the boat traffic 

just remember the carpers can cast at least 100 yards


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

115 now


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

While fishing there last weekend a Bass boat came right up on me. I told him I had lines out. He asked how far and gave me the strangest look when I said about 90 yards


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

hey mark get to work slacker


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

fishingful said:


> hey mark get to work slacker


There's the pot calling the kettle black


----------



## PartTimeBasser (Apr 29, 2004)

My usual fishing partner had to cancel for Saturday. I have a friend meeting me at the cookout and fishing afterwards, but I will have an open seat before the cookout.

Tim


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

manOman
On another note... I see there is no tappan outting this year and I *REALLY* wanted to hit there after the carp we got into last year!!! *SIGH*
I am hoping to hit WB with you guys but I still will be using regular rods no carp rods for me yet...


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

well guys.. miso was kind enough to inform me that he will be going to west branch this weekend.. he also be willing to give me and Rover a ride there to fish with you guys.. if everything falls thru, i'll see you guys up there sometime when he get us there..


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

atrk...I can honestly the Euro gear does not catch more fish....But you do look/feel alot cooler while carpin 

Good news Ak!

I will be cooking breakfast sat morning for those of us that fish all night friday. I have eggs, bacon, bread and danish. Tpet is bringing some hash browns.

Breakfast about sunrise....I am sure that Coffee will be GOOOOOOD!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks mark.. that dairy queen closeby didn't quite cut it last year.. i know i ate there about twice a day..  coffee would be greeat on a cold nite.. i'll remember to bring some tea..  just to make it even more english like.. 
ps..talked to brian as he left west branch..he said he saw some fish activities by the venue..


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I know euro gear is not needed
(I won the tappan event last year W/O it)
but when my carp start crossing all your lines I don't want to hear one person yell "*PAYLAKER*" ya hear me bro Ak  
When Clyde yells fish on that means you better watch your poles don't get jerked into the water LMAO

It was tween steelhead and carp gear this past winter and I went with the steelhead gear... Maybe next year for the carp gear...


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i use steelhead rod for carp.. it caught just as many as my euro rods.. 
if ya have a carp on and she start to come across, i'll just reel in my line like i got some sense..i don't need the tangle..  i been in that situation last year, i yelled carp on carp on.. next thing i know, the dude jerked his pole and cut my line right up..


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

LOL! Look at my screen name...You made the right choice Atrk! Besides us civilized Carp guys know to reel up...Even if ya cross a line (which happens with whatever gear you have) No biggie...Lets land the fish!!!! 

Ak coffee for sunrise bfast...I have some other stuff to warm the night


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

What lb test you have on yours Mark?


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

On my Carp rods this year I went with Braid (6/30 spiderwire) I know there are pro's and cons of braids with larger fish, but Lake Erie has taught me well with braids on many species.

I used mono the last two seasons for carpin, and overall pretty much felt blah about it.

I use 24lb Fusion (I forget the diameter....I think 12) for my hairs. I have Vanish hairs if the water clarity justifies it...But to be honest never seen a real difference.

So far I am pleased with this combo. The control Ihave over he fish seems a lot better. Time will tell when I get into some 20's this year.

Wanna talk Steelhead line?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

what times food? i might stop by and eat or something...maybe cast for a carp or two.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

3pm for the OGF/CAG cookout Johnny.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I might stop by on my way home from ladue, it'd be around 4, think anyone will still be there? food?


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

For a head count, how many CAG only members will be joining us that aren't on this sign-up list? We need to include them in a general head count for food amounts.  

Also bring your digital cameras.  I need more Outing pics of members.


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

I am trying to think off the top of my head I know of 5 to 6 maybe more CAG only members that do not frequent this board much, that should be there. I talked to Dick today and he said he was bringing his world famous BBQ hot sausages again this year. 

Again there maybe more then that, most of the guys frequent this board as well. I am getting ready I am starting on the packbaits know I should be leaving Friday afternoon. The Ruby Slaw is pickling and I whipped up a double batch of banana puddin w/ nilla wafers for a dessert, because it just doesn't feel like carping without the banana puddin.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

The List 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Who Is Coming........
Fishing Ful+1-fish/fryer
Greg3891-
crappielooker-
Parrot Head Jim-burgers
Jig-
Ruminator/Mrs.Ruminator - baked beans
TIGHTLINER-
RiverRat+2-
Pete Moss-open seat
Ncraft150-330-400pm
steelhead1
Liquidtension
ReelLady/Man
PartTimeBasser-jambalya or greens
tpet96-macaroni salad chips/dip


looks like 20 or so + carp guys............see ya in the morning


----------



## discgolfer (Apr 11, 2004)

count me in this year. cya tomorrow


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I am now planning to be there. I thought I would be out of town but I got home last night.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I was thinking of using steelhead line but I only have 8lb abs 6lb test on my steelhead rods which I was thinking of bringing...
May see you guys tonight ...


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

I may run in to some of you at one of the motels. But my co-worker wants me to fish Berlin this weekend, so I just have to if I can find a mate ! You never know. If you see someone that looks like Elvis, then it's not me, but if you see a 6'2" redhead at 325 lb in a 16' Smokercraft then it is me. What a great weekend to fish in this region. OH YEAH !!!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

i forgot that the 7th and 8th are free fishing days so if you dont have a fishing licens you can fish for free


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

...the more the merrier! If you can come, by all means do so.  

I'm glad to see that we have some who can make it at the last minute.


- For those with marine radios we should have a designated channel.


.............................................................................................


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Lynda and I will be getting there late and launching from the east ramp. 

See everyone on the water. :B


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

just put it on scan we will set one at the ramp 
i am up are you?


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

I've been down with the sickness for 13 days and it kept me way from West Branch today. I hope that you guys had fun and caught lots of fish.......TightLines!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I went to see the guys and the bite was real slow...
I came home with the intent of taking a shower and changing clothes
(I hunted turkey this morn and was up since 3am was falling alseep driving home)
I saw Miso Ohio, Steelhead1, AK, Shawn and rangerboats... Couple guys I can't remember their names and some not on the forum... Myself I think WB is two weeks away then it will heat up to the point of last years catch rate/results...
I also saw Ruminator ride by as he was launching his boat... Sure hated to miss his world famous baked beans...
I'll let the guys who fished report on how everyone did...


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=1317

Here are some photos from the event. The need resized to post here and I am too tired to fool with right now.

Nice to meet you atr! You brought me a little luck  So did Ruminator..LOL!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Here is the link to my gallery:
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=1534


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

my pics of parrotheadjim me and friend mike


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

few more....................


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

me and crappie..........


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

How did you guys do with the crappie?
Nice pics...


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

crappies....................


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

23 kept largest almost 15 in filled a gallon freezer bag with filets all on minifoos or plain hook and minnow


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

That is sweet man...
THANKS for the report


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Although we got there late(11:30 am), my wife and I had a great time today. We stayed off the main lake and enjoyed the quiet of back bays and coves. We caught some crappie, most were 9"- 9 1/2" but just one keeper(10" +).

I want to thank everyone who came out. I met Liquid Tension, and Disc Golfer for the first time, I'm glad that we could have some time to talk guys.
I also got to see a bunch of guys that I've already met. It was good to see all of you again.

Thanks everyone for all the food you brought for us to enjoy. Enjoy it I did.  There was so much food, all of it excellent. I wanted to, but couldn't get to try all of it.  
Special thanks to Parrothead Jim and Fishinful for cooking up hamburgs/ hot dogs, and a mess of Lake Erie perch!  We appreciated it very much.

Oh yea, it was Payara's 21st birthday today. Happy Birthday! It looked like he was having a good one to me. He was pretty busy haulin' in fish most of the afternoon that I was there.  

Mark, I'm sorry I couldn't spend more time talking with you. I would have liked to.
atrkyhntr, it sounds like we just narrowly missed meeting each other today. Too bad, soon I hope we can change that.

I'd say that our second OGF/CAG West Branch Spring Outing was a big success. I hope to see even more members at the next one.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

By the time my tourny on Mosquito ended I wasn't passing back by West Branch untill around 4:30. These are always fun, wish I could have made it. I will be at Tappen as long as it isn't the first weekend of June!!


----------



## LiquidTension (Apr 10, 2004)

well dispite the 90 boat bass tourny going on, it really wasnt as "crowded" as I though it was going to be. Discgolfer and I arrived @ 6:50 and had a quick chat with fishinful....then we put in while the tourny guys were being "released". all and all it was a decent day of fishing.

dg caught 1st fish being a 14-15 inch musky then he latched onto a larger one.... meanwhile his brand new reel decided to pop and twist some of its inner workings and could barely reel it in.  talk about frantic.... heheh i'll let him post about that.... he has some pics on his cellphone of this musky, i'm sure he'll post them and tell more details.

meanwhile we were fishing and talking to some tourny guys close to us and i managed to catch 4-5 bass right in front of them... 3 dinks 2 keeprs... they asked what my magic bait was, as they've only managed to get 1 keeper.... i think thats what he said. I told him what i was using and what color, he said he hadnt thrown those in 10 years...lol  too bad for him.

we then headed back in for the lunch and somehow managed to pull right out inbetween all the tourny guys... had some food, met some really cool members and watched some huge carp being caught  .... i was interested in the tourny weighin and checked that out. 6.5 pounds won the thing  (the only 5 bass limit that came in,won)

thanks for putting this on and hope to attend some more in the future


----------



## Mr.Bass. (Feb 27, 2005)

When is the Tappen event/outing?


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

The " Member Appreciation " Outing will be announced very shortly . We had it at Tappan last year, and this year it will probably be held at a diffrent location , more centralized so all members of the site can attend.... Look for an announcement shortly..Thanks.... CATKING.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I have heard thru a PM it will be at Deer Creek this year...
Man I hope I can make it!!!

Hey guys I went back this morning because I thought Miso and Ak were staying all night... I brought coffee and donuts and nobody was home LMAO...
Oh well I wish I could have made it back last night but thought better of it after being so sleepy driving back yesterday afternoon...
I had one on this morning and let a small boy who was 7 years old reel it in with the help of his 10 year old sister who helped him hold up the pole LOL... I'll post the pic later I just got home and want to put my stuff away before I get too relaxed!!!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

clyde..miso didn't feel too good last night, so i drove us back..  sorry maan..


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Man deer creek would be awesome, a central location..I think the turnout will be big..I know I will be there.


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

Sorry Clyde, I really wanted to stay the night but I just was not doing to well last night, it must of been a flu or somehing. Anyways I appreciate the donuts and coffee even though I as not there, it was great meeting the infomous atrkyhntr I am sure we will all get to fish together sometime soon.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

No biggie guys we'll hookup again next month I am sure... Like to fish a time or two down your way...
Here is the only fish caught sun and I let a boy who was there real it in... Future carper maybe?


----------



## LiquidTension (Apr 10, 2004)

> clyde..miso didn't feel too good last night, so i drove us back.





> but I just was not doing to well last night, it must of been a flu or somehing.


funny, i threw my guts up last night @11:00..... discgolfer left me a message saying he "had it coming out both ends" and wondered if i got it.

i smell *food poisoning*   

*who else got it?*


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Everyone who became ill should list all the food they ate at the outting which may help narrow down where it came from if it is food poioning and if the same food items were not consumed by everyone then it could be some type of flu or virus...


----------



## PartTimeBasser (Apr 29, 2004)

I wasn't a whole lot of fun after I got home last night either. Got very sick with the same "flu-like symptoms". All better though, after an evening of two-way purging and a good nights rest!  

Had a great time at the outing, though. It's always nice to get together like that. Thank you again, Jim for setting this up. 

As for fishing, I ended up with one keeper walleye before lunch. Had to use a large limb I found to lift my boat enough to get it afloat from where I beached it for the cookout, then promptly stepped on a spinning rod that I've had since I was a kid and broke it. Tried Jay lake and the beach area after lunch for a while, then my big motor died, and I ended up making it back to the East ramp on a trolling motor and a rather weak battery. Was great to get back to land after a 45-minute "slow cruise" in.  

As always, it was fun watching the carpers in action too. Glad to see eveyone, and looking forward to next time.


----------



## discgolfer (Apr 11, 2004)

along with the "flu like symptoms", i also caught this. my biggest fish to date :B 
and to add to the chaos, this musky blew out my brand new spirex reel with 20' of line still out. 

it was nice to get out there and put some faces to names. the turnout was kind of low though. 

i started puking around 6:30 last night. i was out of bed every 20 minutes either puking, or having violent diaherra, or both at once. this lasted till 5am, when i finally got a little rest. at the time of this post i have been squirt free for a few hours. i still have no desire to eat though 

i ate 1 hot dog
4 or 5 small pieces of fish
3 helpings of the jumbolaya

after comparing with l.t. we found that we both ate the jumbolaya (only i ate much more of it)


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

NICE FISH MAN!!!
Sorry I could not stick around to see everyone... I hope we can meet sooner then later...
I have heard "jumbolaya" now from two people... hmnmnmn


----------



## discgolfer (Apr 11, 2004)

yeah, i was looking forward to meet ya clyde.

*put your money on the jumbolaya* :C (this icon temporarily means toilet bowl)


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

my friend mike was pukeing his guts out at 6 or 7 last night went to the hospitial it was so bad  i felt fine

i ate fish baked beans chips and a hotdog
he ate fish baked beans macsalad a burger and a dog
i dont know if he ate jumbolaya i will ask him what did that have in it??? we were thinking the macsalad???? the doctors said he had food poisoning


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I don't know, I also had the jambolaya but didn't get sick. In fact I think I had at least a little of about everything there.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Rumi has a cast iron stomach??
I hope nobody lets this dull and otherwise great event...


----------



## LiquidTension (Apr 10, 2004)

hey DG clean your cellphone camera lens !  at least i got it framed this time.
good thing we had at least a glove to land that thing with... man those things are intimidating.... still remember how shakey you were when i passed it to you.
good job...  

yeah im gonna have to go with the jumbolaya 
i ate:
1 hotdog 
1 hamburg
some jumbolaya
some mac salad
ruminators beans

edit: now its starting to sound like the mac salad.... oh well we all lived.... but man, talk about a twisted gut


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

For a twisted gut, I highly recommend taking acidophilus capsules. I have been taking them earlier this week for the same thing. They turn your gut back to normal. I was taking 4 capsules every 3-4 hrs. They are normally found in your gut, but get depleted when it goes sour. They are all natural so you won't hurt yourself.


----------



## PartTimeBasser (Apr 29, 2004)

I had the a burger, a bunch of fish, jambalaya, beans, ruby slaw, and some pie. I also had a bowl of jambalaya around 6 am before I left for West Branch, but didn't get sick until I got home last night around 9:30. I certainly hope it was not the culprit, though, as I wouldn't want to cause anyone to feel like I did last night!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Seems everyone is OK now so we can turn our attention back to the event...
The weather could not have been any better...
Hey Rumi I did wave at ya when you went past to launch your boat  
Hope the weather keeps heating up and the strong bite should turn on very soon for us NE guys


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

he ate the jambalaya too so i dont know what it was???


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Sorry I missed you Clyde.
I would have stopped and introduced myself and my wife.  
We'll meet up soon, as W.Branch is my favorite lake to hit.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I am sure we will man... I will be out there from time to time and will let you know when...


----------

